# Newly discovered Op. 13 Vivaldi... Forgieres? Sampling Screw up? Or what?



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Hurwitz again. His latest video is touting 6 concerti as Vivaldi's long lost Op. 13 set which, if I'm understanding correctly, only he and the original instrument group "Tinnitus" have/had access to (?).






(Confusing because there's already an Op. 13 rightly or wrongly attributed to Vivaldi.)






Their recording of the concerti are "world premiere". I listened to the Video and the musical extracts and, have to say, there's something screwy going on. Either Vivaldi begins each concerto with the exact same theme and proceeds from there, or Hurwitz accidentally sampled the same concerto for each extract. If the sampling is correct, then I'm reminded of the six forged Haydn sonatas discovered in the early aughts, performed by Badura-Skoda:






Which were good enough to fool a good many scholars.

But this isn't a hill I'm prepared to die on. I'll wait for the scholarly consensus or Hurwitz posting a corrected video.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

The Op. 13 "Il Pastor Fido" sonata was apparently mis-attributed to Vivaldi, but it's now believed to have been written by Nicolas Chédeville.



> Either Vivaldi begins each concerto with the same theme and proceeds from there, or Hurwitz accidentally sampled the same concerto for each extract.


Hurwitz deliberately uses the same clip for each extract. That's evidently part of the "joke".


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> The Op. 13 "Il Pastor Fido" sonata was apparently mis-attributed to Vivaldi, but it's now believed to have been written by Nicolas Chédeville.


Yeah. The works don't sound like Vivaldi. Not enough sequencing.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Hurwitz used to have interesting and entertaining videos every day, but the last couple of weeks it has just been:

- "10 best recordings of..." essentially just click bait for his pay walled site.
- "How it's done", musical analysis that should be left to the experts.
- Movie music, niche market stuff
- HIP rant, yawn.
- hyper-positive "review" of an old Shostakovich cd set, nothing new, probably just doing his buddy Kuchar a favour. I've got that set, it isn't that good.
- Scarlatti sonatas, who cares.
- cringy jokes, see above.

Seems that after almost 2 years and 1000 or so videos he ran out of steam, ideas and material.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

My faithful German Shepherd _loves_ these concertos. He doesn't seem to care who wrote them.









I say, "More power to you, Fido!" And, "May I recommend a Handel opera you might enjoy?"


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

SONNET CLV said:


> My faithful German Shepherd _loves_ these concertos. He doesn't seem to care who wrote them.


How does he react to Mahler 5?


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

So, everyone who's commented here. Do me a favor. Listen to Hurwitz's video (just the CD sampling) and tell me he hasn't sampled the same concerto six times?


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

RobertJTh said:


> Hurwitz used to have interesting and entertaining videos every day, but the last couple of weeks it has just been:
> 
> - "10 best recordings of..." essentially just click bait for his pay walled site.
> - "How it's done", musical analysis that should be left to the experts.
> ...


Don't forget "The World's Most Beautiful Melodies" and "Miniature Masterpieces".

The fact that he paywalled talks about recordings is telling. At least he understands what people want.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Meh. Never mind. Apparently the whole thing was a satirical joke that I took seriously. Guess he thought it was funny to take the p**s out of HIP, Vivaldi, women, body parts and trans-gender musicians. The joke's on me. But I guess I'd rather be the fool than laugh at that sort of humor. No thanks.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

It looks like he's done a series of send-up reviews like that. I agree, the Vivaldi one is in poor taste. I've found other ones, and my advice to Hurwitz would be not to give up his day job to be a comedian. The gag wore out quickly, I could see where he was heading so I turned it off.

At least this Boulez one is mercifully short, he gets to the punchline in no time. Pity though that he couldn't bear to really destroy this music that he evidently hates. The discs get a soft landing! How fake. I mean, couldn't he even add a "crash" sound effect?

It seems Dave is one of those librarian-type collectors. He even keeps things that he hates so he can admire it gracing the shelves! :lol:


----------

